# mead and the fish tank



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mead can be a ***** to ferment out, it will stop if to cold and not want to restart. I started a batch of Raspberry Mead today and used a fish tank heater in bottom. Wine seems to ferment fine at my house temp of 68 ,but not the mead and who want to spend a lot of extra money on power. Within 4 hours it was working away. Damn I love it when an idea works


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 20, 2010)

I had read somewhere that would work, but forgot untill I read this!!! LOL! Great job man! !


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 20, 2010)

Good idea. My house stays around 68 degrees too. I think it just takes a little longer at cooler temps.

Dave


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 20, 2010)

Now you just need to find some fish that can live in your mead, then you REALLY got something.
Congrats on the fix.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

Deezil and I were talking about using an aquarium heater to keep must warm and at a consistant temp. 

Perhaps you could work up a recipe for gold fish mead?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this a new heater?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

I was referring to either under water or the traditional hang over the side heater. They will maintain the temps. farely acurately. Size would depend upon upon how many gallons.


----------



## JordanPond (Dec 20, 2010)

This seems like such a simple and easy solution. What are the possible side effects?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont think they are as energy efficient as the brew belt.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 21, 2010)

the NEW one I bought is preset temp at 75. It is submersible. Because heat rises on the side will not give as even heating without circulation. Fish tanks have it, primaries don't.It is made for a 8 to 15 gallon tank and I am using an 8 gallon Primary fermenter. It cost $8 at Walmart. Fish Mead, talk to Artic, sounds right up his stream


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 21, 2010)

Just reading mmadmikes1's comments about temperature issues.

Now what is the likely difference between a batch of wine and a mead ? 

There does seem to be plenty of evidence that points us toward a few things. Like if the ferment area sits at 68F and wine seems to ferment Ok yet meads not so, it's probably pointing toward either the yeast or the nutrient regime. 

Of course, I do appreciate that it seems lower temps tend to take longer, but there seems to be lots of comment about "cleaner" fermentations.

So if the preferred yeast needs a little more warmth than ambient temps, a heater of whatever type might be needed, but if you're happy to use a yeast that has a lower temperature tolerance, it doesn't mean that you're gonna get a stalled ferment either does it. 

I like to make my mind up once I've checked the lalvin yeast chart. It means I know whether I'll need to use some warmth or not i.e. our outhouse will drop pretty close to outside temps, so if the ferments gonna be there, I need to use a brew belt (fixed 24C temp one - no adjustment), but if I run the ferment in our dining room, it averages 17C so it's less of a problem.

It's also another reason why I like K1V-1116, because of the wide tolerance of temperature variations, plus it does seem to do good things to a ferment i.e. good for ageing, capable of a high % ABV if need be, etc etc etc......

I tend to make a starter to ensure that the ferment is off to a good start, then monitor from there......

Just my 2 cents worth....

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Malkore (Dec 22, 2010)

Wine has nutrients in it due to the grapes. Mead is pretty much nutrient void, particularly nitrogen.

First thing I ever made was mead, 16 years ago (I'm 33 now). The concepts of staggered nutrient addition really helps.
Also, degassing the first week of primary to drive the CO2 away produces healthier yeast, and also keeps the pH from dipping so low as to affect their health.

Not that temperature isn't an issue, but if you can keep the yeast healthy it should be less prone to stalling if it gets slightly cool.


----------



## MarsColonist (Jan 17, 2011)

KSmith3011 said:


> Now you just need to find some fish that can live in your mead, then you REALLY got something.



ask google about "experimental piscamel results"


----------

